# Who knows how pedigrees work?



## kapfarm (Nov 10, 2009)

I recently bought two boer goats. 
Twin buckling and doeling(Brutus and molly)

the PO owner of these twins has papers for the dam (dory)and sire(gunner).

she gave me the names of dorys and gunners parents.

Underlined was not found at usbga's pedigree search:



                     BJA TOP GUN          
*Gunner* 
Brutus           *LITTLE BIT *         REST OF PEDIGREE
                                                                    CONTINUES 
Molly                SEB PRINCE VALIANT                  
*Dory* 
                        JONES-P1


How can she have 100% fullblood papers if little bit wasn't registered? How can I register mine?


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 10, 2009)

The USBGA is behind at entering registrations to the database, for one...it can take up to a year.  
(Long story but they almost shut down a couple years ago, and are still trying to recover...hostile takeover attempt.)

To register kids, you need completed reg. applications from the owner / breeder of the doe, signed by her.   

A reg. app. can be printed off of USBGA's website.

I learned a looong time ago, don't buy kids w/out papers in hand.  The old, 'I'll fill the papers out and give them to you later' story doesn't cut it.

*If she has registration papers on the goats, but is not listed as the current owner, until she transfers them to her name, there's nothing you can do...kids can only be registered by the CURRENT OWNER of the dam.


----------



## cmjust0 (Nov 10, 2009)

Could it be that they're ABGA registered?  Or IBGA?  

USBGA isn't the only registry is my point..  Did the previous owner specifically say that they were USBGA registered?


----------



## no nonsense (Nov 10, 2009)

> I learned a looong time ago, don't buy kids w/out papers in hand.  The old, 'I'll fill the papers out and give them to you later' story doesn't cut it.


Good advice, no matter what species you're buying.


----------



## kapfarm (Nov 10, 2009)

The PO has authentic papers on her goats and she gave us papers on ours so we can register ours but I am hesitant to do so just because it looks like a paper mess. But I didn't realize usbga was behind. And they are not registered at ibga my papers are usbga.
I suppose if I have numbers on them its all clear? I am just wondering if someone sold her fake papers but i guess the only way to find out is to wade in!


----------



## ksalvagno (Nov 10, 2009)

I would call USBGA and just talk to them. Usually the people at these places are kind and very helpful. They can help you best with those questions.


----------



## kapfarm (Nov 10, 2009)

ok. thanks


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 10, 2009)

Ask to speake to Annette, if she's in...she's a peach.

Papers that aren't sent in are useless...the goat's not registered until they're filed w/ (insert registry name here).

You won't be able to sell the kids as "registered / registerable" unless you get them registered and recorded as yours...so why bother having the papers to begin with??

It's like saying you have a job just b/c you filled out the application.


----------



## cmjust0 (Nov 10, 2009)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> It's like saying you have a job just b/c you filled out the application.


That's not how it works?

Boy, my mortgage lender's gonna be mad.  

 

Sorry...didn't mean to threadjack.  Continue.


----------



## ksalvagno (Nov 10, 2009)

I can understand your confusion. When I got my first 2 goats, I was given all the proper paperwork and even printed instructions on how to send in for the registration but it was still confusing to do it for the first time. Now I understand better. Once you have done a couple times, it will be easier.


----------



## kapfarm (Nov 10, 2009)

All right, I will look into it. Thanks


----------



## ()relics (Nov 10, 2009)

If Annette can't help you then there is no solution to your problem....Probably should have called before you bought the animal if you had ANY questions about the legitimacy of the paper work.....Goat breeders are like horse breeders...Some are GREAT=truthful    Some are FRAUDS=boldfaced liars.....JME


----------

